
Elon Musk: Google's AI camera doesn't even pretend to be innocent - rakibtg
https://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-google-clips-doesnt-even-pretend-to-be-innocent/
======
kumarvvr
Its too creepy. It normalizes disregard for privacy. What next? Advise you to
keep it on in your home, synced to your family's schedule so that it can act
as a security device??

